# طلب أخوي...



## مسيحي و أفتخر (27 يونيو 2008)

ممكن أرجو يا أخوة أغلاق منتدى حوارات الاديان لأني نحن كلنا أخوة أرجو أغلاقه عاجلا من السيرفر
                                                                                                 +الرب معكم†
http://www.zahrira.net/web/files/File/junuari/131-5.gif




http://www.damascus-online.com/Photos/sham/DSCN2890.jpg:big29:


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب أخوي...*

:dntknw::thnk0001:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب أخوي...*

:t9::t9:

طلب غريب وخصوصا من واحد مسيحى...​


----------



## emy (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب أخوي...*

_احنا كلنا اخوات دى حاجه _
_واننا نتناقش بالمنطق وبالحقائق دى حاجه تانيه _
_اعتقد انه وجود منتدى حوار الايان ده مهم جدا_
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب أخوي...*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> ممكن أرجو يا أخوة أغلاق منتدى حوارات الاديان لأني نحن كلنا أخوة أرجو أغلاقه عاجلا من السيرفر
> +الرب معكم†
> http://www.zahrira.net/web/files/file/junuari/131-5.gif




*+

ليه ؟*


----------



## استفانوس (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: طلب أخوي...*

طلب اسلامي *بحت*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2008)

سلام الرب يسوع
أعتقد بما اننا أخوة ان لا نقفل باب الحوار بل ان نحاور على الاقل من جهتنا بأدب وبطول البال على من نحاور
اذ يجب علينا ان نكون صيادين للرب يسوع وشكرا"
                                                                                                      كليم


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> ممكن أرجو يا أخوة أغلاق منتدى حوارات الاديان لأني نحن كلنا أخوة أرجو أغلاقه عاجلا من السيرفر
> +الرب معكم†


 
محبتي الأخوية لمسيحي وأفتخر​ 
أنت ترجو إغلاق منتدى حوار الأديان، وترجو إغلاقه عاجلا.
هناك دائما أسباب يا عزيزي تدفعنا للمطالبة بأشياء، وانت لم تذكر شيئا منها سوى:
"لأن نحن كلنا أخوة"​ 
يا ليتك ترد على أسئلتي، لكي نفهم ما وراء طلبك.​ 
* ما هي الأسباب التي دعتك لهذا الطلب؟
* ماذا الذي تراه ضارا في منتدى حوار الأديان؟ 
* ما هي الفائدة التي ترجوها من إغلاقه؟​ 
ولك
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (6 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح لجميع الاخوة في المنتدى
بالنسبة لطلب الاخ مسيحي وافتخر ليس غريبا على شخصيته
هو انسان مسيحي ومسالم جدا
وتربى على محبة البشر بجميع ديانها وفئاتها
 فقط قدم اقتراح ليس اكثر
طبعا شكر لكل المشرفين والمسؤولين في هذا المنتدى
مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------

